# Old Time Sleeper Buses



## railiner (May 6, 2014)

Our recent discussion on 'sleeper-buses' led me to find this gem, on how they used to do it, on the 'net....

http://www.coachbuilt.com/bui/c/columbia_coach/columbia_coach.htm

It helps if you enlarge your browser to 200% to see the details. Enjoy.........


----------



## RichardK (May 6, 2014)

It seems there might be a place for these today. I think Megabus operates sleepers in Great Britain.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 6, 2014)

They do


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 6, 2014)

Greyhound's double-decker sleeper buses in the 1930's apparently failed miserably. Since Trailsways and Greyhound have both failed at running sleeper buses in the US, pretty sure it's not gonna be any better today.

Ricky suggested running a SFD-LAD sleeper for business travellers, but with huge congestion in LAD, that's not going to work.


----------



## railiner (May 6, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Greyhound's double-decker sleeper buses in the 1930's apparently failed miserably. Since Trailsways and Greyhound have both failed at running sleeper buses in the US, pretty sure it's not gonna be any better today.
> 
> Ricky suggested running a SFD-LAD sleeper for business travellers, but with huge congestion in LAD, that's not going to work.


I don't think it would succeed, either....I don't think it is even safe, to operate something like that of the past, with sometimes sudden braking that could injure people climibing in or out of the bunks, or otherwise not properly seated. Even walking to the restroom on a modern bus, requires the passenger to always hang on, in case...

Those Pickwick Duplex's, used as Nite Coach's, were not true double-deckers....If you look carefully at the diagrams and photo's, you can see that it is more like a Slumbercoach with a single aisle, and upper and lower interlocking compartments--either a few steps up or down from the aisle....


----------

